# Upgrading to 7.1 change my 2nd hard disk name



## CyberCr33p (Jan 24, 2009)

Today I upgrade one of my servers from 7.0 to 7.1.

After the kernel update I reboot the system and didn't boot up so I ask for KVM over IP and found that the 2nd hard disk name change from /dev/ad6 to /dev/ad8

Someone else experience the same?


----------



## ale (Jan 24, 2009)

Could it be possible that 7.1 recognize an additional onboard disk controller on your mainboard?
Which model do you have?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the output of dmesg:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 #0: Sat Jan 24 18:16:37 EET 2009
    chris@server9.cretaforce.gr:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERVER9
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (2899.98-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x60fb2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x11f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 2113732608 (2015 MB)
avail memory = 2058690560 (1963 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <M S I  OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <M S I OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7df00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff,0xfe9f0000-0xfe9fffff,0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff irq 18 at device 5.0 on pci1
pci1: <multimedia> at device 5.2 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfeaff000-0xfeafffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: Chip rev. 0x38000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:21:85:63:74:79
re0: [FILTER]
atapci0: <ATI IXP600 SATA300 controller> port 0xb000-0xb007,0xa000-0xa003,0x9000-0x9007,0x8000-0x8003,0x7000-0x700f mem 0xfe7ff800-0xfe7ffbff irq 22 at device 18.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.10 controller with 4 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fe000-0xfe7fefff irq 16 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fd000-0xfe7fdfff irq 17 at device 19.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fc000-0xfe7fcfff irq 18 at device 19.2 on pci0
ohci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb2: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fb000-0xfe7fbfff irq 17 at device 19.3 on pci0
ohci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb3: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fa000-0xfe7fafff irq 18 at device 19.4 on pci0
ohci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci4: [ITHREAD]
usb4: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb4: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci4
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe7ff000-0xfe7ff0ff irq 19 at device 19.5 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb5: EHCI version 1.0
usb5: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3 usb4
usb5: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb5: USB revision 2.0
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP600 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle0: CLK_VAL field overlaps THT_EN bit
device_attach: acpi_throttle0 attach returned 6
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcd800-0xce7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad4: 381554MB <SAMSUNG HD403LJ CT100-13> at ata2-master SATA300
ad8: 381554MB <SAMSUNG HD403LJ CT100-13> at ata4-master SATA300
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------

